# Jackson Hole and Grand Targhee Rd Trip - Jan 07 - 18 photos



## SeaMyFeet (Aug 20, 2007)

I thought that it might be kind of fun for you all to see these pictures.  I sure had a great time on the trip.  These were all taken in January 2007 when  my roommate and I were both living in Sun Valley, ID and decided to take a road trip to Jackson Hole to see what the mountain had to offer us.  I hope you enjoy them!  Unfortunately this trip was before I bought my dSLR and so they were taken with my little Samsung point and shoot.  The only editing to any of them is resizing.  Enjoy!

1.  Driving through the beautiful Teton Pass







2.  Arriving at the great place that is Jackson Hole, truly the last of the old west






3.  My roommate posing near the welcome sign at sunset.






4.  The next day, self portrait in the gondola headed to the top!






5.  A shot from the top with my roommate in it, ready to rip!






6.  Looking down a cat-track with Cody Bowl in the background






7.  Shot of me with Cody Bowl behind






8.  Self-portrait with a washed-out Cody Bowl over my right shoulder and "injury or death" over my left!






9.  Corbet's Couloir from the side:






10.  Looking into the infamous Corbet's Couloir, Look before you Leap!!






11.  Looking up at Corbet's Couloir






12.  Getting ready for a night out.  Gotta have a cowboy hat in Jackson!






13.  The world famous Million-Dollar Cowboy Bar!!!






14.  The next morning, from the car, driving to Grand Targhee







15.  Looking off the backside of Grand Targhee, Beautiful!!






16.  Self-portrait






17.  Leaving Grand Targhee after skiing some of the best corn snow ever!!!






18.  The Drive Home


----------



## SeaMyFeet (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh, no!! I need to fix the photos!!


----------



## SeaMyFeet (Aug 20, 2007)

And one more form the Drive home


----------



## MostlyDigital (Sep 14, 2007)

These are more snap shots than photojourn....


----------

